# [femmes] puissamment bustées



## simenon

Bonjour,
je suis tombée sur cette expression sur laquelle j'aimerais avoir votre avis. Le mot busté/buster n'est pas cité dans les dictionnaires (du moins dans ceux que j'ai consultés), mais il est assez évident que cela vient de "buste" et puisque buste peut signifier aussi "sein", j'imagine qu'une femme "puissamment bustée" est une femme avec des gros seins. En outre je trouve assez souvent (dans des sites de rencontre surtout) l'expression "femme bustée". Ce que je me demande est surtout le ton de cela, est-ce que ce mot donne une impression de quelque chose de presque inventé par l'auteur? Semble-t-il familier ou vulgaire? Participe au ton ironique?
Je vous cite le passage complet:
"une vingtaine de boîtiers contenant, d’une part, des séries policières américaines où parfois se déroulent des scènes de kidnapping et ils s’identifient alors avec fièvre, d’autre part des ouvrages de genre comportant peu de dialogues et où, vaporeusement sous-vêtues et puissamment bustées, officient des créatures répondant à des noms tels que Jewel De Nyle, Chloé Dior ou Karma Rosenberg et même Bolivia Samsonite."

Merci d'avance


----------



## Yendred

simenon said:


> j'imagine qu'une femme "puissamment bustée" est une femme avec des gros seins.





L'expression est en effet assez salace, et passera en tout cas dans la bouche d'un homme, comme très machiste.
Mais dans le passage que vous citez, le ton est ironique et l'auteur se moque justement du ton machiste de ces séries policières américaines, où l'intrigue se limite quasi uniquement à la présence de femmes vaporeuses et aux gros seins.


----------



## simenon

Merci Yendred.
En réalité je crois qu'il s'agit de deux types de dvd différents: des séries policières (où il y a beaucoup d'action) et des films pornographiques (ou presque), mais cela ne change pas la substance de ce que vous dites à propos du mot "bustée"


----------



## Yendred

simenon said:


> et des films pornographiques



Alors l'intrigue est encore plus limitée


----------



## plantin

Il est fort possible que l'expression soit une adaptation d'une autre, concernant les hommes celle-là: "Il est sévèrement burné, le mec !" (deux sens: propre: il est bien doté question pénis, ou figuré:  il est courageux, téméraire, il n'a peur de rien)


----------



## simenon

Merci Plantin, mais donc c'est une expression que vous n'aviez jamais entendu auparavant? Est-ce que cela sonne comme un néologisme?


----------



## plantin

simenon said:


> c'est une expression que vous n'aviez jamais entendu auparavant?


Non, je la découvre. 


simenon said:


> Est-ce que cela sonne comme un néologisme?


En tout cas, busté n'est pas répertorié dans les dictionnaires que je connais; peut-être en argot ?


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Simenon said:
			
		

> je crois qu'il s'agit de deux types de dvd différents


C'est sûr : des séries B policières, et des films érotiques avec des femmes aux gros seins et peu vêtues.

Pour ce qui est de l'expression « puissamment bustées », il est clair que c'est une (excellente) création de l'auteur. La trouvaille est bonne pour deux raisons :
- elle fait référence à l'expression  « sévèrement burné », créée par la marionnette de Nanar (Tapie) dans _Les Guignols_ ;
- elle rappelle cette autre expression, que l'on peut rencontrer çà et là, « fortement membré », qui signifie « doté d'un fort organe copulateur », le tout en langage châtié.

Nota : « sévèrement burné » signifie « qui a de grosses génitoires » (_burnes = testicules_).
« Busté » n'existe pas en argot : le seul adjectif que je connaisse et qui soit équivalent est « nichue », qui n'est pas argotique mais vulgaire. D'autres termes existent, qui sont des périphrases, pas des adjectifs.


----------



## nicduf

Je n'avais pas osé contredire Plantin le jugeant mieux documenté que moi sur le sujet mais il me semblait bien que les burnes étaient les testicules. Me voilà rassurée quant à mon vocabulaire.☺


----------



## plantin

Nicduf said:
			
		

> le jugeant mieux documenté que moi sur le sujet [...] Me voilà rassurée


Pourquoi ?... Ah oui..(mais j'ai dû chercher un peu).
Oui, c'est vrai, mais "côté pénis" était imprécis (dans la zone...); disons que j'ai fait un paquet de l'ensemble !


----------



## simenon

Merci bien, je pensais que ce mot existait (et que cela ne sonnait pas exactement comme une création de l'auteur), même s'il n'était pas entré dans les dictionnaires, car je trouve plusieurs occurrences de "femme bustée" et "très bustée" dans le réseau. Mais il est vrai que dans le réseau on trouve presque tout et qu'il y a toujours quelqu'un qui a inventé tout avant qu'un autre y pense. En plus il s'agit de sites pas très prestigieux... Dans les livres il n'y a que 3 occurrences.


----------



## k@t

Bonjour, 

Possible que l’expression soit un temps tombée en désuétude (et alors elle aurait été remise à l’ordre du jour via les pornos et les sites de petites annonces ?), mais le fait est qu’elle n’est pas récente, récente ; et si à présent le terme est sans doute connoté et un brin péjoratif, vulgaire, il semble que ça n’ait pas toujours été le cas.

*1766*


> Que la Nourrice ait une belle poitrine, c'est-à-dire, bien _*bustée*_
> source



*1845*


> qui présente un beau buste : cette femme est bien _*bustée*_
> source



Quant à l’éventuel revival, on trouvait déjà le terme en *1995 *(ici, dans le Nouvel Obs) :


> JF très jolie, très _*bustée*_, loyale, intelligente, douce, câline rêvant souvent de lieux érotiques,
> source



Une autre dans le chasseur français, *1997 *:


> Médecin quarantaine, sérieux, dynamique, tendre, épouserait jeune femme tendre, saine, plantureuse, désirant enfants, préférence très ronde et surtout très _*bustée*_
> source


(les mises en valeur sont de moi.)

On trouve aussi des occurrences dans des œuvres de fiction antérieures à celle d'Echenoz.
(L'association avec _puissamment _ne sort pas, mais tous les ouvrages ne sont pas internétisés).


----------



## jekoh

simenon said:


> Est-ce que cela sonne comme un néologisme?


Ça sonne comme un anglicisme.

busty \ˈbʌs.ti\ : anglais, de _bust_ (« poitrine ») avec le suffixe _-y_. Dotée d’une grosse poitrine, pulpeuse.


----------



## simenon

Merci beaucoup k@t pour ce corpus très utile, en effet on peut pas parler de néologisme. Et à jekoh de l'intéressante suggestion.


----------



## Gérard Napalinex

jekoh said:


> Ça sonne comme un anglicisme.
> 
> busty \ˈbʌs.ti\ : anglais, de _bust_ (« poitrine ») avec le suffixe _-y_. Dotée d’une grosse poitrine, pulpeuse.


A moins que l'anglais lui-même ne soit un gallicisme, au vu des occurrences datées de K@t.
Les allers-retours sont fréquents entre français et anglais, comme le célèbre  flirter, flirt, fleurette.


----------



## Nanon

Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> - elle fait référence à l'expression  « sévèrement burné », créée par la marionnette de Nanar (Tapie) dans _Les Guignols_ ;


Créée ou empruntée à San Antonio (donc un petit peu moins récente) ? Désolée mais je n'ai pas les moyens de chercher...


----------



## jekoh

Gérard Napalinex said:


> A moins que l'anglais lui-même ne soit un gallicisme, au vu des occurrences datées de K@t.
> Les allers-retours sont fréquents entre français et anglais, comme le célèbre  flirter, flirt, fleurette.


Oui, ou comme _mail_ qui vient de _malle_, mais qui est un anglicisme quand même.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Pour ma part, je n'avais jamais rencontré cet adjectif ; en revanche, dans ce sens, je connaissais poumonée.


----------

